# are we gonna have some indoor teams?



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Does shooting out of your window to a target in your yard count?:teeth::tongue:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

we have in years past, but lets wait until its later in bow season and more into indoor season


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

think we'll get the sign ups open about the 1st of nov... pick teams second weekend..

all i know is i'm ready for indoor, opening round of 2011(yeah its a little early, but close enough) season was a 300 55x


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ill get an opener by the weekend, waitin on my new release


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Got a second 300 55x today with the maxxis.

Ordering my new bow tomorrow, so I'll have that to shoot when it arrives


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

dude, your so lucky jacob, you get amazing lookin hoyts for cost, and you get brand new ones every year.. im jealous.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hit a rough patch and shot a couple high 290 rounds.. back today with a 300 52x! had to switch to the burner with my fmjs, so far it looks like my spot bow until the alpha elite gets in


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

three spot past few days have been 287-290 range shooting little ten

haven't really shot a five spot yet last years avrage was 57-59 X's


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just shot a 250 25X with my junk High Country.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

300 55x with the burner today


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you shoot for score at your house or do you need to go to a range?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shouldn't matter as long as its 20yds


300 53x with the burner today


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you get reduced size targets? I have a 15 yard indoor range but otherwise I would need to shoot outside or at the bow shop.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hunter 14,

The only problem with that is if you scale down the target, you need to scale down the arrows too


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have easton acc's I could shoot if I could reduce the size of the target for 15 yards.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was able to find some targets and reduce there size to 75% of original size so could I use these and some acc arrows from 15 yards for the indoor teams?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

that should work... try it and see


----------

